# My dog started throwing up raw carrots



## juwels (Sep 21, 2011)

My raw food contains small cubes of carrots and lately my frenchy started to throw the carrots up after everything else is digested. It seems that she can't digets the carrots all together. 
Are carrots good for dogs? If so, should they be given raw and in which form?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Ms. HoundDog (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmm... that IS strange! My dogs happen to looooove carrots ^_^. You should probably ask your vet to check for food allergies in your Frenchy, and possibly omit the carrots from the diet for a while to see if anything changes. Also, is anything else in their diet whole, like the carrot cubes? Carrots can be hard to digest, as when my dogs throw up or have bm's- you can see the carrot bits, so I will first usually puree or blend the carrots to make them a little less 'whole'  

Carrots are usually fine for dogs- especially teething puppies & dogs with food allergies. Hope this helped!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you want the dog to get anything out of veggies, fruits and grains they must either be pureed or cooked to a pulp.

Some dogs may not do well with the high sugar content of carrots but if they like them whole and raw they sure make a fun chew and they are a safe food to share cooked.

Max is such a carnivore the last time I gave him canned pumpkin it came out the other end unchanged. I stopped giving it to him, it isn't needed at all.


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> If you want the dog to get anything out of veggies, fruits and grains they must either be pureed or cooked to a pulp.


I'd say it depends on the food in question and your dog's tendency to chew food or swallow it whole.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

My girl eats them and will chew them into little pieces first, but I always see them in her poop the next day. They don't get digested at all.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sometime I am going to have to spit out a chewed up raw carrot and see how small the bits are when I am comfortable swallowing it. Bet a lot smaller than a dog's bits. Also when we chew we mix digestive enzymes into the food but dogs don't have digestive enzymes in their saliva. It isn't until the food reaches the small intestine that the enzymes that work on carbohydrates reach the food.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Dogs don't digest carrot etc. like people or deer would. They don't have the teeth to crush it into a pulp - if you feed grated carrots, they'll come out in much the same form on the other end. 

The veggies need to be 'chewed' for them, so into the blender first. Frozen first to break things down more ideally. Some people will put the veggies in the blender with a few eggs and some digestive enzymes then let it sit for an hour before serving. MMM!

Lana


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thought I would chime in here - There is an enzyme of some kind that is present in raw veggies that dogs have difficulty digesting(apparently). Try freezing veggies and then thawing out before feeding, as this will get rid of that raw enzyme so to speak. I actually buy frozen fruit/veggie patties from Carnivora and thaw them out and mix them in with my dogs raw meat. 

I do feed raw veggies for treats occasionally and they do turn up in the poop from time to time - however I typically thaw out frozen green beans and feed them for treats and they are always digested!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't know about enzymes but freezing, cooking or pureeing veggies breaks down the cellulose cell walls so the veggie's goodness can be utilized. Freeze veggies, the water filled contents of the cell expand and burst the cell wall.


----------

